# Any Exp with Trek Cali or Specialized Jett?



## NightToDay (Jun 18, 2013)

My wife is looking into purchasing a new mountain bike (shes just getting into it). Basically we have broke it down to either the Trek Cali SL or the Specialized Jett Comp/Expert.

Anybody have any experience with these bikes? I've seen some posts about the trek cali from some people who purchased it a couple months ago, just seeing if there was an update based on their experience. Also can't seem to find very much on either of these bikes on the web so hopefully can find some help on these forums 

Right now also the 2014 Spec Jetts are coming out in my area in about 2 weeks. Basically about the same price, slight upgrade in fork, tires, switching brand of brakes, seat post with gel, a tad decrease in rear derailer. This is all off memory from yesterday so can't remem exact specifics. $1550 for comp vs $1850 for Expert (this also has a lockout in its fork).

Right now I know we can get the 2013 trek cali sl for $1399 which seems to be a good deal on that bike and prob for that price wouldn't be worth it for the 2014 Jett Expert.

Just looking for some riders experience on these bikes and if they have any comparison. Thanks!


----------



## Dasanii19 (Aug 6, 2012)

Im curious to hear some replies as well. I would think some bargains are to be had on those cali's though... Is $1399 as low as it gets?


----------



## NightToDay (Jun 18, 2013)

As far as I can tell right now yes. Trek's main website advertises the trek cali SL as a sale of 1399 (MSRP 1650). The Trek Cali S I've seen for about 799 (MRSP I think 1050ish?).

So my guess that is as low as it gets at the moment till the actual 2014's come out. Before this sale of theirs I believe I have seen the Cali SL for 1499 so a 100 bucks less is still nice.

But looking at the components (I'm no expert so correct me if I'm wrong) it looks like a good deal for 1400.


----------



## *racingkay* (Aug 17, 2006)

I have had my Jett expert for about 4 months and I absolutely love it! It's very comfortable and handles really well. I can climb stuff on this bike that I never have before and it is very nimble on the descents. I went with the expert over the comp because of the nicer fork (air vs coil). I'm not very familiar with the Cali but it looks like from the picture that there isn't room for a bottle cage, I don't know if this is true for all sizes but might be worth checking.


----------



## ksovich (Apr 20, 2012)

Have the 2012 Jett Comp 29er (5'0" and smmmalll feet  so no toe problems here). I like my bike a lot. Anything specific you want to know other than how people feel about them?


----------



## having fun (Jun 2, 2011)

A friend if mine (new to mtb) bought a Trek Cali SL and she is doing really well on it & is hooked on riding! And yes, there is room for a water bottle cage. She has a medium frame I think...she's about 5'6" tall.


----------

